# in the blink of an eye (very rapidly)



## cyaxares_died

Я хочу писать что-то в роде 'we got lifts within the blink of an eye" (это про автостоп). Есть такое выражение на русском?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

cyaxares_died said:


> within the blink of an eye


в мгновение ока


----------



## Q-cumber

cyaxares_died said:


> Я хочу писать что-то в роде 'we got lifts within the blink of an eye" (это про автостоп). Есть такое выражение на русском?



"в два счета" <in two ticks>


----------



## tram-pam-pam

или даже просто - "м*и*гом" (например: Мы мигом нашли с ним общий язык.)

P.S.Кстати, _в два счёта_< как, впрочем, и многие эквивалентные по смыслу выражения, несет в себе не только смысл "быстро", но к тому же - "легко", "без затруднений".
А _в мгновение ока_, да - выражение устаревшее, церковное. Книжное. Хотя и, наверное, самый точный эквивалент в русском языке для within the blink of an eye. 
Хотя в принципе, есть ещё  "_глазом моргнуть не успели/не успеешь_, как ..."


----------



## sofatura

tram-pam-pam said:


> А _в мгновение ока_, да - выражение устаревшее, церковное. Книжное. Хотя и, наверное, самый точный эквивалент в русском языке для within the blink of an eye.


 
Я не согласна. Это выражение используется достаточно часто, но без церковного контекста.


----------



## platonov

А просто "стремглав"?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

"стремглав" - это всегда про движение
нестись стрелой, мчаться стремглав и тому подобное



> Я не согласна. Это выражение используется достаточно часто, но без церковного контекста.


Да, потому я его и привела.
Тем не менее, фраза "нас в мгновение ока подобрали" (если уж мы про автостоп) в разговорном русском будет звучать несколько... надуманно.


----------



## sofatura

Стремглав означает стремительно и характеризует какое-то действие. Стремглав можно бежать, вырываться, катиться с горы, например.

В мнгновение ока или в два счета означает очень быстрое достижение результата. Он починил стул в два счета. В один миг он набрал полную корзину грибов.


----------



## sofatura

tram-pam-pam said:


> "стремглав" - это всегда про движение
> нестись стрелой, мчаться стремглав и тому подобное
> 
> Да, потому я его и привела.
> Тем не менее, фраза "нас в мгновение ока подобрали" (если уж мы про автостоп) в разговорном русском будет звучать несколько... надуманно.


 
одновременно 

Для автостопа выражение точно не подходит. Согласна


----------



## cyaxares_died

Спасибо вам. 

Значит следующая фраза моя должна была нормально звучит: 
В тунисе автостоп очень легко - везьде в два счета подбирают.

Или:

В тунисе автостоп очень легко - глазам моргнуть не успеешь как подбирают.


----------



## bravo7

С существительным (автостоп) наречие (легко) не употребляют. Надо либо использовать глагол (ездить автостопом очень легко), либо использовать прилагательное (автостоп очень лёгкий). Лучше всего так: "В Тунисе ездить автостопом очень легко - везде в два счета подбирают".


----------



## sofatura

Я бы написала: 

В Тунисе путешествовать автостопом очень легко - машины останавливаются моментально. 
или 
- подвозят в два счета.

везде в два счета подбирают, в принципе граматически правильно, но, мне кажется, что так не очень говорят.


----------



## Kolan

sofatura said:


> Стремглав означает стремительно и характеризует какое-то действие. Стремглав можно бежать, вырываться, катиться с горы, например.


*Стремглав* - это буквально "головой вниз/вперёд по движению", обычно воспринимается как падение или очень быстрый бег (_очертя голову_). На самом деле, например, св.апостола Петра распяли именно *стремглав*, и никуда он не падал, а просто висел и висел на кресте головой вниз, пока легионеры не сняли труп.


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> Спасибо вам.
> 
> Значит, следующая моя фраза должна бы нормально звучатть:
> В Тунисе автостопом очень легко путешествовать/добираться - везде в два счета подбирают.
> 
> Или:


Пожалуй, вот так будет хорошо:

"В Тунисе автостоп очень доступен: не успеешь и глазом моргнуть, как сразу подбирают."


----------



## cyaxares_died

Спасибо колян - я же написала чтобы мне исправили если плохо звучит конечно.


----------



## Saluton

bravo7 said:


> В Тунисе ездить автостопом очень легко - везде в два счета подбирают.


Хороший вариант.



cyaxares_died said:


> Я хочу написать что-то вроде 'we got lifts within the blink of an eye" (это про автостоп). Есть такое выражение в русском?





cyaxares_died said:


> Значит, следующая моя фраза должна была нормально звучит:





cyaxares_died said:


> Спасибо, Колян, - я же написала, чтобы мне исправили [меня поправили], если плохо звучит, конечно.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

kolan said:


> Пожалуй, вот так будет хорошо:
> 
> "В Тунисе автостоп очень доступен: не успеешь и глазом моргнуть, как сразу подбирают."


Да, только я бы ещё отметила, что со всеми этими "глазными" выражениями следует  обращаться аккуратно, ибо _*не успеешь и *глазом моргнуть_ легко спутать со  _*стоит только* глазом моргнуть_, которое в контексте автостопа вообще и доступности в частности может (и будет ) звучать несколько... многозначительно. Как, впрочем, и любое подмигивание, произвольное или не очень.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Да, только я бы ещё отметила, что со всеми этими "глазными" выражениями следует  обращаться аккуратно, ибо _*не успеешь и *глазом моргнуть_ легко спутать со  _*стоит только* глазом моргнуть_, которое в контексте автостопа вообще и доступности в частности может (и будет ) звучать несколько... многозначительно. Как, впрочем, и любое подмигивание, произвольное или не очень.


"Иной раз не успеешь подмигнуть, как сразу распахивается дверца лимузина".


----------



## cyaxares_died

А как точно употребляется "_*стоит только* глазом моргнут", _вы можете сделать пример?


----------



## Q-cumber

cyaxares_died said:


> А как точно употребляется "_*стоит только* глазом моргнуть", _вы можете сделать пример?




В этом ресторане обслуживают быстро: стоит только глазом моргнуть и появляется (подходит) официант.


----------



## sofatura

cyaxares_died said:


> А как точно употребляется "_*стоит только* глазом моргнут", _вы можете сделать пример?


 
немножко не в тему, но все же: вы можете привести пример?


----------



## Saluton

cyaxares_died said:


> А как точно употребляется "_*стоит только* глазом моргнуть", _вы можете привести пример?


----------



## tass

cyaxares_died said:


> Я хочу писать что-то в роде 'we got lifts within the blink of an eye" (это про автостоп). Есть такое выражение на русском?



в данном контексте:
"в мгновение ока" звучит неестественно, немного гипертрофировано,  звучит немного неестественно. можно использовать, но лучше не стоит
"в два счета" используется, в основном, от первого лица. звучит немного неестественно.
"не успели и глазом моргнуть" было бы неплохо, только не в этот контексте.
было бы лучше вот так
"за пару минут мы..." то не конкретные цифры, это скорее образное выражение
"практически моментально" тоже подойдет. лучше ставить в начале предложения.


----------



## bravo7

После точки лучше писать прописную.


----------



## Slavianophil

Ещё можно сказать "тут же".


----------



## tass

тут же, как и сразу, подойдут, но хотелось бы чего-нибудь покрасивее, поидиоматичнее))


----------

